# Just Curious How Do You Respond



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay your first to the field, get the dekes set up, blinds done and 15 minutes before shooting a truck pulls in. The person drives up to you and says "you planning on hunting here?"

I don't know but that question always gets me. But after talking with others it seems to happen a lot. I don't know but wouldn't the decoys and blinds give it away?


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

HERE'S YOUR SIGN! :eyeroll:


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I tell them nope gonna try fishing can you suggest what 
bait to use.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I just tell them we're huntin woodcock in our boxers, do want in? :wink:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

With a question like that asked to me...I'd defintly be a smart a$$ about it, like mentioned before, and then ask him what the hell hes doing with a truck right next to your spread.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I would be lost for words. Not really, I would asked if they wanted anything hope they moved on. Then I would let them know to get lost. Of course if it was a guy and his kid I might ask them to join us, it all depends.

PC, what did you do....


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Been there... been there a lot this year actually... I'd just say "yes" and hope it doesn't turn into a confrontation. But man... what a frustration with the hunting pressure. Tell them to set their alarm earlier. Wait... don't tell them that. Let them continue to be the second to the field.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Let me get this straight, lots of pressure,others in the same field,etc. , but we need more hunters cuz nobody hunts anymore so we need youth seasons etc. Which is it?


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We've often had other guys show up, and the better guys are either just saying hello before they go to their 2nd choice, or asking if we can work out an arrangement to both hunt, which we try and accomodate when asked politely. But we had one block head ask me as I'm moving the truck out of the field to hid it "you gonna hunt that field" while looking at 5 dozen decoys. Frankly, I was at a loss for words. Of course in the blinds we thought of all kinds of good replys. Our favorites:

Gosh no, and after all the work to set those decoys up, we were really hoping someone would show up to hunt it.

No, we just washed all the decoys and drove them here to dry them out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly what I think about saying is :



> The decoys, the blinds, the camo, its all a big ploy. This is just where my gay lover and I like to get it on!


BUT

I just usually give them the Your a [email protected]$$ look and tell them yes this is where I am hunting.

For me if I see someone in my A field I keep driving to the B field.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nutmeg honkers said:


> But we had one block head ask me as I'm moving the truck out of the field to hid it "you gonna hunt that field" while looking at 5 dozen decoys. Frankly, I was at a loss for words. Of course in the blinds we thought of all kinds of good replys. Our favorites:
> 
> Gosh no, and after all the work to set those decoys up, we were really hoping someone would show up to hunt it.
> 
> No, we just washed all the decoys and drove them here to dry them out.


LMAO...

Most times, the guys are wanting an invite if there is room available.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Leo....tell them the legend of the B.A.M.F., THEN.....

Mushroom stamp to the forehead, and send 'em on their way!! :rollin:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Last time I was asked that question, The moron set up a hundred yards from my spread, on another landowners property, right across the fence. We laughed at 'em all the way to the cleaning shed!
Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha ha it has never come to that. I am pretty direct when I tell them I was here first and I am hunting it. If a conversation breaks out and they seem like a good group I will invite. Otherwise I will give them the I have stuff to do so take your azz on somewhere else.

Two years ago I did have a man come in the field. It was posted and he had permission as well. Great conversation but he thought we could work as a team. He said he would set up about 100 yards from me. I said lets join up. He thought the 100 yards was joining up. :lol: So I knew he was pretty close with the land owner so I picked up my entire spread and went to my B field and had a great hunt. My biggest concern was me doing better than him and him getting POd about it or me having a flock backpeddling, him having a single at 60 yards, me shooting my flock and him saying I screwed him over. I figure it was the best decision for my chances of hunting that field in the future as I had already hunted a lot and the birds seemed to refuse to leave it. (sorry for the boring book)

I guess its just that stupid question that gets me when even Stevie Wonder would know I was hunting there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I tell them dont bother, cause it will just be a show for the moron and his group of hunters.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

lmao, happend to me this year when i got permission at my first field ever. I was out there and a guy walks up and is like what are you doing? I was like, oh im just sitting here facinated by these geese that wont move. Then hes like, im supposed to hunt here, even though i got permission the night before. We talked and i didnt want to be an *** so i told him to hunt with me since i was hunting solo. It was kind of weird, im not going to lie.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I tell them dont bother, cause it will just be a show for the moron and his group of hunters.


LMAO! Thats the GB3 i know haha.......He talks like chaz. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I tell them dont bother, cause it will just be a show for the moron and his group of hunters.


 :bowdown:


----------



## Chaz Hightower (Sep 20, 2007)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I tell them dont bother, cause it will just be a show for the moron and his group of hunters.


Now Chaz Hightower thought that right there was funny

The Chaz


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Uh oh. Looks like Chaz got a computer. This could get scary


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Prolly rigged up in the camero some how


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

GB3,

Hopefully nobody was watching Saturday when you were puttin on the clinic.......


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

As far as Chaz getting a 'puter, I saw him saturday afternoon, and he was workin' on building one, but all he had was an original Nintendo, a couple sparkplugs and some copper wire. Guess I shouldn't have doubted him...


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Back to the topic. Remember, it can be bad luck to be too early. And, when you are the first one in your field, set up so that no one can get in your field and "downwind" you. In other words, get close enough to the fence line, quarter line, section line - whatever, on the downwind side, so that another spread cannot be set up there downwind of you. But, don't get too close, it will flair birds from that same line.

Some guys show up late just to do this, that way they get the best spot in the field.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

wow, advocating screwing another hunter over great response. I always tell them yes, i was planning on it. if it works out i would ask them to hunt with me otherwise, just tell em i gotta get stuff done and get back to setting up. if i was to show up late and someone was in the field already i just go to plan b.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Depending on how many hunters you/they have and what kind of people the seem to be I usually entertain the option of hunting together. I'd do my best to get them to leave before having 2 spreads in the same field. Fair is fair though, you get there first, you have the right to tell them how things are.

Luckily we haven't had any problems thus far this year with other people in the same field.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

justund223 said:


> wow, advocating screwing another hunter over great response.


You missed the point. I'm not advocating it and I have never done it. But, I've had it done to me and its something you need to think about when setting up.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Down-winding can be an entertaining experience. Given that the otherguys in the field are d-bags and dont understand that geese land downwind from other birds already feeding.

My roommates say that "Side-winding" is where its at. They believe that it shows who really has game.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would just ask him if he was hunting ducks or geese? If he says no. Tell him he's breaking the law driving in the field!! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You can be nice all you want but im done being nice to people who show up at sunrise drive right by and proceed to set up 200 yards away. I put in too much time, money, effort, etc. to not say anything anymore. People who do this deserve an azz chewing. It might be acceptable to set up that close to other groups on public sloughs in other states, but not here.

Get a back up plan and frickin alarm clock.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

bigblackfoot said:


> It might be acceptable to set up that close to other groups on public sloughs in other states, but not here.


THANK YOU :beer:


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with bigblackfoot. If you are there first they need to just move on. And if they dont have a plan B field thats there fault for not planning better. :******:


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

Most ethnical hunter realize that too many groups in a field is no good to anyone and will move on. It's the slob hunter that will try to hunt in the same field as you, thats why I don't have a problem with confronting them and telling them to move on


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> Down-winding can be an entertaining experience. Given that the otherguys in the field are d-bags and dont understand that geese land downwind from other birds already feeding


Yea I found that works great. Did it opening day actually. Anyone that scouts in a Minivan and acts like a hard *** deserves it, a limit was had in short order....... HA!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I tried confronting 2 of *4* groups that set up in our field. They still set up there. Its getting ridiculous


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So what you're saying is I should ignore my urge to drive north from fargo and head west on 2. :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

No actually i live in fargo now i just forgot to change my location. I was in sargeant county.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

haven't been back there since early goose opener :lol: way to over run with sotas and residents, Figured it might have gotten better since then.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

It depend's on the person's attitude when I speak to them, if unfriendly I will give *NO* info about my B-C-D plan, *BUT* if they were friendly about things I will either invite them in or send them to my plan B field or plan C field.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> and he was workin' on building one, but all he had was an original Nintendo, a couple sparkplugs and some copper wire. Guess I shouldn't have doubted him...


 :computer: 
chaz hightower had sex before his dad did.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

A little off the topic.

Two years ago we were hunting on my buddy's dad's land (posted). We were set up early and when it was time to shoot birds were flying and we were not the only group shooting on the property.

We walked to where the other group was and informed them that they were on private property. At first we politely asked them to leave. One of the guys said that they had 24 hours to get of the property (huh?). We told them that they needed to leave immediately.

One of the two guys started walking towards their truck. Thinking that they were complying we walked back to our spot. Just as we arrived the other guy was shooting again.

We walked back and met with the guy walking to the truck. We asked him what they were doing he said that it was his buddy. Then he started to try to be nice. Started rambling on (like me now, lol) he asked us what we do and when we told him we were (sorry guys) cops he quit talking and started back towards his truck.

We found out from the other guy that they paid the neighbor and he told them to hunt there. :eyeroll:


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

I always get a chuckle when asked that. Reminds me when Flounder says "You fellas playing cards?"


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That happened to me recently. I got to a pond in the middle of a wheat field and set up. As it got lighter, I noticed that there were goose decoys up on the bank of this pothole and some duck decoys right along one bank. 
Hmmm thought I. It's funny that anyone would leave their decoys out here and not be here before shooting time. I considered picking up and leaving, but with only about five minutes to shooting time I decided what the heck, I'm staying. If the owner of the decoys does show up we can hunt together.
I shot my five ducks in about twenty minutes, and just as the last drake mallard was going to that big marsh in the sky, the owner of the mystery decoys showed up. The two of them walked out while the dog and I were conducting a search for a wayward teal, so I really didn't pay much attention. Finally, with the teal found and my dog sizing up the fella walking up too us, I turned around in time to see a pair of honkers coming right up behind the guy. "Geese," said I, and the fella leaped into the cattails. I honked a couple of times and they locked up and sailed in. I wasn't in position for a shot but this guy and his buddy knocked one down. 
Long story short (sort of) they were pretty nice and had permission to hunt the pond, as did I, and we spent the morning hunting together. Them for ducks and me, I hung around to see if anymore honkers showed up. They hung around for about 45 minutes or so and ended up with the goose and a mallard that my dog found for them. I even helped them pick up their decoys when they left. All's well that ends well I guess.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

I would have said" No, we just came out here to see what our spread looks like because our back yard was not big enough!

Then I would have looked at the license plate!!

Some people's children :withstupid:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i was in a field 2 weekends ago, i was on my own, i had 3 trucks come into my field, after shooting light began, ask if i was hunting here, with 5 dozen decoys set up. im like no, i was bored so i figured i come out in full camo, lay in a laydown blind, and bet the non-moving geese. guys were like you don't need to be an azz. i just asked if they had permission to hunt the field i was in, seeing as i spoke with the land owner earlier in the morning before shooting light because he stopped out to see if i needed help seeing i was on my own, and i knew i was the only one besides my dad and one of my friends that had permission. they said they did. im like, yea, bs, now can you please leave the field before the landowner comes out here and starts bit**ing at us so i can shoot my limit. the thing that made me mad was it was after legal shooting light when they were gunna set up. i was out at 5 am setting up. they come out at 7 without permission and drive on the field. not to mention the fact that every goose from the city was coming out to either the field i was in or the field across the street. as they were pulling out of the field i had a flock of about 20 come in and i shot my limit with them right there watching me. the geese were leary because one called with 5 dozen decoys, but it worked out fine. (my dad and my friend were supposed to be coming out, but my dad got paged in for a fire and my friend slept in. o well =])


----------

